# Wood Shop Planer?..



## mattyb83 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm just moving into a bigger space for our wood shop, and I'm looking for a larger planer.. (18"-22") I'm looking at three different planers at this point.. A late model Powermatic 18" that is going to be completely gone through with a 7.5 hp, Vs. A new Grizzly 20" G9740 ( 7.5 Hp.), Vs a new Powermatic 201 22" (7.5 hp.).. all 3 phase. What are ypur thoughts Grizzly Vs. Powermatic, New Vs. Old?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not a grizzly fan, asking if you like chevy or cadillac? powermatic for sure. would have to evaluate the old vs new on case by case basis.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

if i were you i would get the old 18 inch powermatic but if you need more size go with the new grizzly


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

make sure which ever you get, it has a grinder attachment


----------



## mattyb83 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for the advice1, I have decided to go with the older 18" powermatic


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*powermatic*

Hi,
For my 2 cents...I agree. Older Powermatic, in your case!
Powerful, neat fit & finish, great brand reputation, good parts available...all the extra's you'll want/need!
Enjoy,
Marena


----------

